# Trimming and un-tame pigs feet....



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I have a potbelly sow...about 175lbs. I got her already bred and she is due to have piglets any day. Her feet are TERRIBLE! I mean they are curved to the outside of her so bad she is practically walking on the inside of her ankles. I knew I didn't want to mess with her while she is pregnant...but once she has those babies she will need a big time trim. How the heck do I do that?? She is very wild and has a temper, tries to bite when scared. The others I would just have DH catch and hold down while trimming...but I am just not sure abut this poor gal. Any advice?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I've trimmed nails once on pigs, a couple of times on sheep. Bypass shear type brush cutters work well.

But there is a better way. Put rocks or concrete around their walking paths, waterer and feed troughs. Then they naturally wear down the hooves/nails. First though you'll need to do the trimming to get her back in shape. Don't over trim as it can bleed very badly.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Any advice? After she has the piglets and they are a couple of weeks old I'd get her rip roaring drunk, keep it coming till she passes out. Put ratchet strap over her mouth, make sure husbands insurance (both life and health) are paid up, send him into her pen and have him goose her a couple of times. If all she does is grunt, whack away at those toes.

PS let me know if this works.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

LOL!!! You have no idea how enticing that idea sounds!! I have no idea how I am going to trim her! I might just wait until next time I need a vet out for something and have them give her a shot to make her pass out awhile and them trim them.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL, I found that just trying to give a pig a shot is an adventure in itself!! just remember, the second you or the vet quickly sticks in the needle......said pig IMMEDIATELY screams and RUNS fast!! taking said needle with her. (that what happened when I had to give a potbelly sow antibiotic injections long ago). I jumped in her pen and chased and chased, only to stab the needle into her as she ran past me but before I could even inject the medication (push down on the plunger) - she was long gone and then I had to chase her again just to get the broken off needle out of her hide. Needless to say, that did NOT go well. she was extremely stressed and so was I. It was awful. Some pigs you can get one shot in one them while others hold the pig, but it is NOT easy. they are UNBELIEVABLY strong and "pig-headed" stubborn (as people say) LOL. a 200 lb sow can (and did, LOL) drag my 350 lb butt all over the pen.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

You will have to wait until the piglets are born like you said (best to ask the vet maybe), then get her some Ace Promezine? pills (tranquilizer you can order online or get from the vet) after finding out how much dosage she needs and slip them to her in a cheese and mayo sandwich or smashed in between a cookie or something, she will DEVOUR it pills and all (No stress). then when she is well tranquilized, trim her feet. maybe keep the piglets from nursing til it wears off?


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

My pot belly is crippled up with arthritis and hardly moves at all [some days she pees in her bed. I ought to put her down, but she eats and drinks and talks to me. My other one is 200#s and blind, he don't move much either.

I got the biggest pair of BOLT cutters and then I still have to sneak up on the pig. The bolt cutters DO work---but OH GOD they are heavy.

I would have to say that you are not gonna be able to do this. It will take 3 people.


----------

